# Vegas Cancun Resort



## post-it (Mar 3, 2015)

Has anyone stayed at this location?  I'm wanting to book point saver and noticed this resort only has 35% reduction, where Desert Paradise and Polo Towers go as low as 50% reduction.

I'm wondering if the location and amenities would be worth only 35% off.

Thank you


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 3, 2015)

I have stayed there. It was OK, but nearly as far from the action as Grandview or Tahiti Village. Weirdest kitchen layout ever. Parking is barely adequate- don't be out late. I don't think it was DRI back then, and we have made no effort to return.

Jim


----------



## post-it (Mar 3, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I have stayed there. It was OK, but nearly as far from the action as Grandview or Tahiti Village. Weirdest kitchen layout ever. Parking is barely adequate- don't be out late. I don't think it was DRI back then, and we have made no effort to return.
> 
> Jim



Oh thank you for the feedback.  Maybe I'll book Polo Towers then.  Have you stayed here Jim?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 3, 2015)

post-it said:


> Oh thank you for the feedback.  Maybe I'll book Polo Towers then.  Have you stayed here Jim?



Nope. Sorry. I like it's location tho.


----------



## Kal (Mar 3, 2015)

post-it said:


> Has anyone stayed at this location? I'm wanting to book point saver and noticed this resort only has 35% reduction, where Desert Paradise and Polo Towers go as low as 50% reduction.
> 
> I'm wondering if the location and amenities would be worth only 35% off.
> 
> Thank you



Cancun has lots of space and a nifty set of pools and water slide.  For Vegas, you need a car so the short hop to the edge of the strip isn't all that far.  Parking is limited at the resort, but somehow there's always a spot late at night.

 Compared to all the traffic and crush of activity in the heart of the strip, it offers a low stress environment.  I like it.


----------



## dwojo (Mar 3, 2015)

We stayed there last October. If you bring children it is great. If no kids stay at Polo Towers if you can. The resort is out away from the strip. The pool area is fantastic.


----------

